# Refrigerator Click



## rosberney (Jan 20, 2010)

A few times now, maybe once a month or so, my refrigerator starts clicking from the back. About 1 - 2 timer per minute. There is a round part, about the of a coffee can (maybe motor or compressor?) and that is where the clicking is coming from. When this first happened, I tapped it with a small hammer and it stopped. Since then, each time it happens, about every 30-50 days, I tap it with a hammer and it stops again. Why would this tap solve the problems for over a month? This has been happening, periodically, for a long time.


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's a site that I found helpful. Hope you can find a solutionhere.
http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator.html#sizzling


----------



## rosberney (Jan 20, 2010)

*refrigerator clicks*

Thanks for your help! I will check it out!


----------

